# Please critique this HDR interior shot



## Jon_Are (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm going for realism here. I'd love to hear suggestions for improving this image.

Thanks!

Jon

EDIT: Ignore the composition, etc.; I'm only concerned about my HDR technique here.




">


----------



## citjet (Nov 21, 2009)

Your details in the shaddows are real good and I like how everything is in focus.  Nice shot.


----------



## Mendoza (Nov 21, 2009)

If realism is your foremost consideration then well done; I can't see imagine how this could be any better (without seeing the actual location.)  On the other hand, the "look" of HDR images often _seems_ slightly unrealistic or surreal--despite the fact that when processed right they more closely match what your eye would be seeing in real life.  You might try, just as an experiment--and if possible--taking the original "neutral" image of the scene and blending it with the HDR to soften the HDR effect just a tiny bit; (assuming you have Photoshop or a similar program.)


----------



## .tAylor (Nov 21, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> I'm going for realism here.


you did great. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bynx (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont see any obvious HDR effect at all. What you have here is a well exposed photo. Excellent job.


----------



## CWN (Nov 24, 2009)

Another post of praise, well done.

Instead of asking for advice I think it's time you wrote a tutorial! :thumbsup:


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 24, 2009)

You did good. Very well restrained. The shadows on the walls in the right side could use a little meticulous dodging and burning, but that's personal taste. The only obviously HDR-y thing about the image is the ceiling lamp on the left. Bloody shiny objects with strong specular highlights always seem to turn into these weird "too perfect" things with HDR. It looks coolish, but if you want to go crazy with the realism mode of thinking, you could try darkening the shadows, or at least getting rid of some of the shadow detail there.


----------



## Provo (Nov 24, 2009)

Good HDR well balanced AMEN to that :thumbup:


----------



## Jon_Are (Nov 25, 2009)

> Instead of asking for advice I think it's time you wrote a tutorial!



This made me laugh. If you only knew how I've been killing myself trying to find a good tutorial that would help me nail the realism look; never did really find one to meet my needs. 

Anyway, thanks to all.

Jon


----------

